
Candle flames contain millions of tiny diamonds - ph0rque
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-08-candle-flames-millions-tiny-diamonds.html
======
yread
I am more surprised it contains fullerenic particles (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fullerene> or familiarly buckyballs) as well.

~~~
ph0rque
It actually makes sense that the carbon atoms would recombine to form every
form of carbon in the high temperature of the flame before pairing off with an
oxygen atom or two and flying off as CO or CO2.

~~~
possibilistic
This is not something I would have expected, but it makes sense. All possible
reactions between reactants occur, but the kinetic or thermodynamic products
are the significant ones we look for and isolate.

------
tel
This is astoundingly bad scientific writing. I'm actually in awe.

~~~
vl
This article has distinct smell of automatic or computer-assisted translation
all over it.

~~~
sixtofour
Or even just plain human translation, which was my first thought. It also
sounds a little promotional.

------
grantlmiller
"A million fucking diamonds Michael!" -Lindsay Bluth Fünke

------
aneth
Now the question is, how can De Beers extend their extorted monopoly to all
flame?

~~~
reitzensteinm
They're probably working on a candle diamond detector right now.

